# tape a tv show



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

hi everyone l installed a tv card in my computer and watching tv through my satellite receiver. and l can tape the programs from it.But what l would like to do is tape a program that is not on my satellite.is there any where on line that l can go to go this.lts a local channel but not part of my satellite line up and l can;t receive it with a antenna thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the TV station's website to see if they stream their content. 

Or are you asking for a website where you can download TV shows for free?


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

hello I live in Canada in the countryside and the show I want to tape is Coronation St..and no I don't think the station has streamming content. thks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If that's Coronation Street, the UK soap opera, then no they don't stream. It's shown over here on ITV and is produced by Granada.



EDIT: *http://www.accesscable.net/~tvor/corrie.html*



> Coronation Street In Canada
> CBC:
> 
> Coronation Street is aired Monday to Friday on CBC at 7:00 pm local time (7:30 NST) and repeated on Sunday mornings in most areas at 7:30 a.m. (8:00 NST) in an Omnibus format, all four episodes aired back to back for a Sunday morning treat (well, in my opinion). I love settling down with my newspaper, breakfast, tea and Corrie. CBC airs Coronation Street episodes that are currently over 9 months behind the U.K. Broadcast dates and losing ground because CBC suspends broadcast during events such as the Olympics.
> ...


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

okay thks for the information I don't really want to purchase another satellite system I'll watch it with my rabbit ears ..do you know if it is broadcast in the United States at all?? we live there for 6mths of the year..thks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's exported all over the world, so I'm sure it will be available in the US, probably on one of their overseas or 'gold' stations.


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

ok thanks for all your help by the way l was born in leicester


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I went to university in Leicester, and Coronation Street is on the TV in the other room (I just heard the theme tune as I was typing my last reply). Small world :laugh:


----------



## river (Jul 30, 2006)

nice talking to you cherrio


----------

